# Street Boy



## WanderLost Radical (Apr 15, 2016)

This song's been hitting home pretty hard lately. Thought I'd share


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 15, 2016)

If you like Rodriguez, try this true story of a movie with tons of his music:


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Apr 15, 2016)

Yah I've seen it!! My friend recommended the movie, and that's how I knew about him


----------



## Escaper (Apr 15, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> If you like Rodriguez, try this true story of a movie with tons of his music:




From memory, Searching for Sugar Man isn't quite true. It paints a picture of Rodriguez as this dude who made some sick albums and had absolutely no luck with them whilst being screwed over by the company that held the rights to it. This is almost true, however he did actually tour twice in Australia in his time and had some success over there.

It's still a great documentary but I guess one should take it with a pinch of salt.

This interview below was what made me first wonder if the documentary wasn't all that it seems. The first question is that Rodriguez and the director must be "thrilled with the finished product". Rodriguez falters and Malik Bendjelloul looks at him and quite authoritatively states "Yes." Rodriguez then goes on to say that he's "thrilled with response it's getting" but never agrees he is thrilled with it in particular. I thought perhaps he felt like it didn't really portray the reality of his life.


----------

